# Best chamber music performance I've ever heard



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

This post is merely to share my enthusiasm towards this stunning performance of Brahms: Piano quintet 4th movement. Unfortunately - more like tragically - the 1st and 2nd movements aren't available anywhere else I could find but here is the 4th. The ending is unbelievable.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks. It is indeed very good.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I couldn’t stop listening. Now that is MUSIC MAKING!! The passion and dedication to communally conveying each phrase with the greatest amount of weight and meaning is truly spectacular. The intensity is cathartic. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonderful stuff. Fingers crossed the rest turns up some day.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The Borodin -- so much better than any other rendition thus making it marginally better than Suk Trio's performance of Beethoven's Archduke trio.


----------

